# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Qlaira pil- ervaringen gevraagd

## Oki07

Heeft iemand ervaring met de pil Qlaira? Vanwege mijn pigmentsvlekken heb ik om een andere pil gevraagd en werd door mijn huisarts Qlaira voorgeschreven. Ik heb geen problemen met deze pil, behalve dat ik nu al drie keer niet ongesteld ben geworden. Na de tweede keer niet ongesteld te zijn geworden, heb ik voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest gedaan. Uitslag negatief, dus niet aan de hand. Deze maand had ik wel wat bloedverlies, maar echt heel weinig. Zijn er meer mensen die dit kennen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Oki07,

Ik kan je helaas niet verder helpen, heel eerlijk gezegd heb ik ook nog nooit van de Qlaira pil gehoord. Ik weet wel dat wanneer je met een nieuwe pil het redelijk normaal is dat een menstruatie de eerste paar maanden raar verloopt, of helemaal niet. Je lichaam moet nog even wennen aan deze pil, waarschijnlijk zal het nog wel een paar maandjes duren voordat je menstruatie weer een beetje normaal op gang begint te komen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Oki,

Ik ken de Qlaire pil niet.
Ben zelf in het verleden ook overgestapt van het ene merk naar het andere merk en duurde een maand of 4 voor mijn menstruatie weer normaal was zonder tussentijdse bloedingen of ongesteldheden op rare momenten... 
Denk dat je lichaam idd moet wennen zoals Sylvia zegt en zoals mijn ervaring was...
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

